# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  My SQL .Net

## mholmes_3038

Great little program for any VB guy workng with MySQL, SQL or Oracle. Allows you to connect to all three types with click of button and test queries. I built it for my self to pratice building SQL apps but its a great tool for use as well. Video will show you full source code and explain how it works etc. Please post feedback. Thanks.

Video:
http://youtu.be/J0ul_x_pDV8

----------


## jedifuk

is this supposed to be put here ?

----------


## mholmes_3038

Not sure, if not please move the thread. This is a great tool for testing SQL stuff and this is a pretty good post so if it needs moved please let me know

----------

